# [Teaser inside] just ordered this, personally i think it works better than A5/S5s...



## HonDee-A3 (Feb 26, 2007)

*[Teaser inside] just ordered this, personally i think it works better than the aftermarket A5/S5s...*

As titled...and sorry no more pic till package arrive next week.










_Modified by HonDee-A3 at 8:15 PM 8-20-2009_


----------



## mkim (Jun 17, 2008)

where link?


----------



## HonDee-A3 (Feb 26, 2007)

No link yet, stuff just came out this yesterday.
Its Made In Taiwan...just like the A5/S5 ones and the DEPO / FK angel eyes, FYI


----------



## heuanA3 (May 6, 2009)

will work with cars with bixenon?


----------



## Rub-ISH (Aug 8, 2006)

*FV-QR*

Where is the high beam??


----------



## fune8oi (Aug 12, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (Rub-ISH)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Rub-ISH* »_Where is the high beam??

_Quote, originally posted by *Rub-ISH* »_Where is the high beam??

^worddddddddddddd


----------



## heuanA3 (May 6, 2009)

its bixenon no?


----------



## VWAddict (Jun 12, 1999)

*Re: (heuanA3)*

So if it's Bixenon, where is the flash-to-pass?
There's lots of these starting to pop up now... I found these on French eBay...



_Modified by VWAddict at 6:23 PM 8/20/2009_


----------



## LWNY (Jul 30, 2008)

*Re: (VWAddict)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VWAddict* »_So if it's Bixenon, where is the flash-to-pass?

Flash to pass would be a shield inside the projector lens.
So if it has bi-ze-none, does it auto leveling and auto steering?


----------



## audiant (Feb 12, 2006)

Thy don't seem bixenon


----------



## tiptronic (Apr 18, 1999)

*Re: [Teaser inside] just ordered this, personally i think it works better than A5/S5s... (HonDee-A3)*


_Quote, originally posted by *HonDee-A3* »_As titled...and sorry no more pic till package arrive next week.


Hondee-A3
Not to create any kind of misunderstanding, but how do you reckon this ''made in taiwan/china" knock-off is ''better'' than the A5/S5's (i hope you're not referring to the OEM A5/S5 real, highly engineered LEDs..)
Or are you comparing it to the other "led headlights" now floating arounf ebay and other sites..


----------



## HonDee-A3 (Feb 26, 2007)

Hi all,
2 weeks ago A4 B7 has already released the B8 style, below are some of my friend's car, look finish comparison.
personally, i still think the A4-style looks better...
























































For the revert for my A3 bretherns,
This aftermarket B8 headlight for 8P doesnt not have additional high beam, but the halo has an internal motor which adjust the opto distance with the bulb to creat high beam projection when driver switches high beam on, i hope im speaking english here...
This headlight unit currently are only available for H9/H11 bulb, so if you have factory HID, sorry u'll need to change your bulb to H11 since H9 are PITA to get as i know.
As for Tiptronic,
sorry i should've titled "A5/S5 look aftermarket headlight for A3", but my point were comparing both A5/S5 look vs B8 look aftermarket headlight units.
peace.


----------



## tiptronic (Apr 18, 1999)

*Re: (HonDee-A3)*

Hondee
Thanks for the pics- it does looks like it has better output in the daylight than the ''a5/s5''style aftermarkets.
Thanks for clarifiying!!
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
e


----------



## mkim (Jun 17, 2008)

need link and price! please!


----------



## ODY (Jun 26, 2008)

*Re: (mkim)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mkim* »_need link and price! please!

x2


----------



## tiptronic (Apr 18, 1999)

*Re: (ODY)*

I do wanna know more about this...








I would completely abandon my FK /custom TTs style leds- if these turns out as better alternative...


_Modified by tiptronic at 2:06 PM 8/22/2009_


----------



## Mikevets68 (Dec 18, 2007)

*Re: (tiptronic)*

^^^x2~!


----------



## Gothic Serpent (Sep 7, 2008)

*Re: [Teaser inside] just ordered this, personally i think it works better than A5/S5s... (tiptronic)*


_Quote, originally posted by *tiptronic* »_
Hondee-A3
Not to create any kind of misunderstanding, but how do you reckon this ''made in taiwan/china" knock-off is ''better'' than the A5/S5's (i hope you're not referring to the OEM A5/S5 real, highly engineered LEDs..)
Or are you comparing it to the other "led headlights" now floating arounf ebay and other sites..









Good question. I do consider Erick a very reliable source on LED info. But made in Taiwan/China? Why bastardize your car?


----------



## tiptronic (Apr 18, 1999)

*Re: [Teaser inside] just ordered this, personally i think it wo ... (Gothic Serpent)*

hey Ray- he'd already clarified that- he was referring to the other aftermarket housing with the ''S5/A5'' style LEDs, not OEM.








Looking forward seeing you this coming sat!!!

_Quote, originally posted by *Gothic Serpent* »_
Good question. I do consider Erick a very reliable source on LED info. But made in Taiwan/China? Why bastardize your car?


----------



## Audi'sRevenge (Mar 24, 2008)

*Re: [Teaser inside] just ordered this, personally i think it wo ... (Gothic Serpent)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Gothic Serpent* »_
Good question. I do consider Erick a very reliable source on LED info. But made in Taiwan/China? Why bastardize your car?

Made in Taiwan is fine (if that's where they are made). Made in China, that's another story. Taiwan stuff has to be like 3-5x the quality of stuff made in China these days.
I remember back in the 80s when people used to think Made in Taiwan meant shoddy. But today, man what I would give to have everyday products made in Taiwan instead of China (where most things come from today)








They have to be bi-xenon these lights, there is no high-beam. A separate FTP isn't required with bi-xenons I'm pretty sure. The shutter is quick enough to provide a FTP-type momentary increase in intensity.


----------



## HonDee-A3 (Feb 26, 2007)

Thought i might give everyone an update on current status for those who cares.
Techical side of issue so far, since the B7 headlights encountered an issue of some of the LED DRL might not power on, they've recalled and changed the resistance value within to get it more stablized, so this leads the A3 to launch a week delay.
Another technical issue were that B7's headlight unit power plug has different pin settings comparing 2.0T and the TDI, bcos in Taiwan TDI only comes with halogen headlights, so the factory has fixed that issue for the A4s, but not sure about A3s, how ever right now i'm sure those A3 comes ith factory halogen headlights (me = TDI) are good to plug-n-play for these B8 aftermarkets.
Lastly, the first few batches from the production were for export orders to US/Euro regions, so i'm asking which dealer for US region for my vortex A3 brothers or if ppl from here might not want to wait till its in the market, i could help squiz in our orders after my talk with the factory owner today.
i'm expecting the package to arrive ETD in 2days, i shall post up more photos at then during installations.
these were sent by factory yesterday, FYR


















_Modified by HonDee-A3 at 4:09 AM 8-25-2009_


----------



## tiptronic (Apr 18, 1999)

*Re: (HonDee-A3)*

Thanks Hondee- it's good that they are taking note for the little adjustments and corrections for these units. Sounds promising.
I think a lot of folks are curious how the low beam/ hi-beam actually work and look. I can picture what you've described- but am curious to see it in action. 
Do you know the price per eact set?
Thanks


----------



## HonDee-A3 (Feb 26, 2007)

Hi Tiptronic,
hope u guys can wait till this weekend when i install them and i will def post up some photos to clarify those tech questions AMAP.
these sets here in local are selling about $287USD shipping locally, you can work out the price with imp tax ur self, FYI.


----------



## tiptronic (Apr 18, 1999)

*Re: (HonDee-A3)*


_Quote, originally posted by *HonDee-A3* »_Hi Tiptronic,
hope u guys can wait till this weekend when i install them and i will def post up some photos to clarify those tech questions AMAP.
these sets here in local are selling about $287USD shipping locally, you can work out the price with imp tax ur self, FYI.

Thanks again for the info!


----------



## fs454 (May 13, 2008)

Holy crap these are amazing. 
Keep us updated!


----------



## tdotA3mike (Feb 5, 2009)

*FV-QR*

i am very interested in these! much better looking then the other LED sets


----------



## mkim (Jun 17, 2008)

i want one so bad


----------



## Rub-ISH (Aug 8, 2006)

*Re: (mkim)*

I guess that I'm the only one here that thinks these look horrible? The bezel around the single projector looks cheap and like it will start to flake after extended periods of time in the sun/heat. The plastic casting doesn't even look all that solid. I actually think the other LED's look more complete.
I guess I can't get over not having a separate high beam


----------



## LWNY (Jul 30, 2008)

Having this would only attract other A4 owners thinking they see a fellow peer, but only upon coming closer, they will realize (in their view_ it is just a glorified Rabbit, the same model that is currently giving Audi a bad name with that VW DSG transmission.
Or if it is so horribly dim, they will just realize it is a knockoff from a distance, maybe a Civic or some other *****.


----------



## mstar88 (Aug 27, 2009)

Hi,
when and where i can buy the led headlights?


----------



## HonDee-A3 (Feb 26, 2007)

just got home from work, picked it up from the receiption.
it looked better than i expected, it actually felt much more solid then my current FK aka DXPX angel halos, the chrome is better as i had in mind plus they came with all the bulbs in place already.
going to install them tomorrow night, photos till then.
cheers
below are more teasers from my B7 pals, full chrome / black housing.








































































_Modified by HonDee-A3 at 7:11 AM 8-27-2009_



_Modified by HonDee-A3 at 7:11 AM 8-27-2009_


----------



## grubble (Oct 28, 2007)

*Re: (LWNY)*


_Quote, originally posted by *LWNY* »_Having this would only attract other A4 owners thinking they see a fellow peer, but only upon coming closer, they will realize (in their view_ it is just a glorified Rabbit, the same model that is currently giving Audi a bad name with that VW DSG transmission.
Or if it is so horribly dim, they will just realize it is a knockoff from a distance, maybe a Civic or some other *****.

Hater.








I wouldn't roll with these since I have bi-xenons. If the quality is a lot better than that other thread peddling LED front lights...and they look pretty good so far from the pics, it'll be interesting to see some of these on the road.


----------



## HonDee-A3 (Feb 26, 2007)

***sorry vortex admin, my post may cause heavy data storage***
So, its on and im satisfied... jus drove around few extra blocks b4 heading home like a new kid in town.
















































































































and high beam, i need to manually adjust the beam height for left slightly...








Transformer???











_Modified by HonDee-A3 at 6:05 AM 8-28-2009_


----------



## LWNY (Jul 30, 2008)

Looks like not every one of those reflector pockets has a LED in it. I wonder why they did that? It does not allow for a continuous line of light look unless you are kind of far away.
BTW, you forgot to subie pig your lic plate in the latest set of pix.


----------



## A3whiteghost (Jan 1, 2009)

Was this A3 originally bi-xenon or just halogen?
Is this just a projector beam halogen that is for both low and high beam?


----------



## Rub-ISH (Aug 8, 2006)

*FV-QR*

Surprisingly I like them...Any word on U.S Distribution ?


----------



## Mikevets68 (Dec 18, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (Rub-ISH)*

^^ the LED's look good. But prob need to get some HID's in those projectors!


----------



## HonDee-A3 (Feb 26, 2007)

8/30


----------



## mkim (Jun 17, 2008)

need a link to purchase this bad boy!


----------



## Mikevets68 (Dec 18, 2007)

*Re: (mkim)*

^x2


----------



## McGriddle (Sep 26, 2005)

Hondee-
Thanks for the pics. Any idea how bright these are compared to the stock Audi LEDs? Could you take a pic next to someone with their DRLs on?


_Modified by McGriddle at 2:55 PM 8/31/2009_


----------



## mkim (Jun 17, 2008)

*Re: (McGriddle)*

hope you check back....i want these bad boy!


----------



## HonDee-A3 (Feb 26, 2007)

got reply from the factory, US and Euro regions will be available in another month time, direct distributor im waiting for their list but however if anyone would like to start a group buy via me, all welcome.
p.s. current unit price for A3 $304USD ext ship to US & Tax, if more units can be ordered unit price can be negotiated.


----------



## mstar88 (Aug 27, 2009)

@HonDee-A3
give the LEDs for A4 B6?
Have you pictures?


----------



## ODY (Jun 26, 2008)

Any updates on these? Very interested...Group Buy anyone???


----------



## rick89 (Dec 2, 2008)

very interested in these aswell, hope some1 can start a GB on these.


----------



## Rub-ISH (Aug 8, 2006)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *rick89* »_very interested in these aswell, hope some1 can start a GB on these.


Been there done it...moving right along. (sarcasm)

__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view


----------



## drew138 (Dec 3, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (Rub-ISH)*

Are they plug and play?


----------



## rick89 (Dec 2, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (drew138)*


_Quote, originally posted by *drew138* »_Are they plug and play?
















yea they are if your car came with halogens its plug and play.


----------



## HonDee-A3 (Feb 26, 2007)

A month ago when i purchased it was just abt to be shipped via Ocean, it should be available at Euro / US region.
I'm getting direct disti contacts, TBD soon....
sorry for the late reply.


----------



## HonDee-A3 (Feb 26, 2007)

Just in,
US region disti are still under product evaluation test, so orders for US arent been placed and it will look like its gonna need another month at quickest....







i can help if anyone wanna order through me?
as for Euro region, detail as below...
Magus Car Parts - Mr Schnider
Tel: +49 (0) 4193 7531788
Fax: +49 (0) 4193 7531789
Email: [email protected]


----------



## A3JR1710 (Jan 10, 2009)

*Re: (HonDee-A3)*

very interested also...let me know!


----------



## rick89 (Dec 2, 2008)

*Re: (HonDee-A3)*

whats the price for shipping to canada?


----------



## project_A3_DTM (Apr 1, 2008)

*Re: (rick89)*

i want!!!


----------



## artemide8 (Sep 22, 2004)

*Re: (HonDee-A3)*

Im getting the chrome version for my silver B7 A4..these lights looks amazing..but like to see a full evaluation to see how well made it is.Definitely my next upgrade.


----------



## guiltyblade (Jul 12, 2007)

look awesome, definitely interested in these and HID in them. would be amazing. Watching this anxiously.


----------



## Mikevets68 (Dec 18, 2007)

*Re: (guiltyblade)*

I want them!!


----------



## dondos2 (Oct 22, 2009)

Im also interested if there is a group buy. 
I have a 2006 a3 (non xenon)and would be interested if they are plug and play, black housing and around the $300s

email me at [email protected] if you guys are buying


----------



## hesimo69 (Mar 25, 2007)

i want these too


----------



## rick89 (Dec 2, 2008)

just wanted to know if anything has happend about these lights its been a month now.


----------



## mkim (Jun 17, 2008)

still waiting


----------



## mkim (Jun 17, 2008)

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/A3-S3-8P...b139e


----------



## rick89 (Dec 2, 2008)

*Re: (mkim)*

did you order mkim?


----------



## audidsg (Aug 20, 2009)

Says they don't ship to the us, i just emailed them.


----------



## 2blunt (Aug 1, 2008)

keep us posted!!!


----------



## audidsg (Aug 20, 2009)

This is the reply i got from the ones sold on ebay.
Dear ryderm123,
Dear sir
sorry, we don't ship to US.
thanks
- shopking3911


----------



## skotti (Sep 27, 2005)

*Re: (mkim)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mkim* »_http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/A3-S3-8P...b139e

Yikes- over $500 before any kind of shipping!


----------



## andreas_LAH (Nov 17, 2009)

Man can I know from where you got them? I need them shipped in Europe, thank's


----------



## mkim (Jun 17, 2008)

*Re: (andreas_LAH)*


_Quote, originally posted by *andreas_LAH* »_Man can I know from where you got them? I need them shipped in Europe, thank's

europe already has them on ebay


----------



## TechnikSLR (Jul 30, 2008)

this could be a pretty cheap solution to the oem or fk hid lenses!


----------



## fergie.g (May 11, 2008)

I thought this guy can take orders for us? Their kind of cheap so I'd like to know if he can get them then ship it to us kind of thing.


----------



## JustMike (Jun 10, 2002)

*Re: (fergie.g)*









Are you going get them aimed so that on-coming drivers will not be blinded? 








I sorry, but I see new lights that are not aimed properly and that make more enemies than friends


----------



## skotti (Sep 27, 2005)

*Re: (JustMike)*

BUMP for more details on availability/GB/ordering


----------



## diglesias81 (Jan 20, 2010)

*Re: [Teaser inside] just ordered this, personally i think it works better than the a ... (HonDee-A3)*

hello friend I would like to know where do you get theses let me know and how much ?


----------



## atrociousa3 (Aug 6, 2007)

like to know what is up with these lights? when will they be available in the U.S.?


----------



## Col. Sandurz (Aug 23, 2009)

lltek
http://www.lltek.com/audi_head...f.htm


----------



## tiptronic (Apr 18, 1999)

*Re: (2ndvw-audi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *2ndvw-audi* »_lltek
http://www.lltek.com/audi_head...f.htm


$700!!!








Can LLtek Guarantee no WiperMotor failure w/ their 55w HID package?
e


_Modified by tiptronic at 7:24 AM 1/26/2010_


----------



## SilverSquirrel (Jul 24, 2006)

*Re: (tiptronic)*


_Quote, originally posted by *tiptronic* »_
$700!!!








Can LLtek Guarantee no WiperMotor failure w/ their 55w HID package?
e

_Modified by tiptronic at 7:24 AM 1/26/2010_

read up on the web site for these guys. they make a bunch of conditional claims, ie if your car has rain sensor activated wipers, no garantees you wont have a problem. SO, to answer your question.... NOPE


----------



## Col. Sandurz (Aug 23, 2009)

Also on ebay here:
http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors...ories


----------



## Uber-A3 (Feb 23, 2002)

*Re: (2ndvw-audi)*

these lights still look as crappy as ever


----------



## tiptronic (Apr 18, 1999)

*Re: (SilverSquirrel)*


_Quote, originally posted by *SilverSquirrel* »_
read up on the web site for these guys. they make a bunch of conditional claims, ie if your car has rain sensor activated wipers, no garantees you wont have a problem. SO, to answer your question.... NOPE

thanks for the heads-up! There ya go folks... buy this AYOR








e


----------

